# Bromeliads from Peru?



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

I am planning to build a Peru biotope tank that houses 2 imitators. I have already found some nice ferns orchids and creepers that grow in Peru. But so far the only bromeliad that I found is the neoregelia tarapotensis. I wonder if you guys can help me find some more bromeliads that grow in peru. (preferably neoregelias)

-Rens


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Not many Peruvian Neoregelias in the hobby unfortunately.
Perhaps _Racinaea miniata_ and _Tillandsia biflora_ if you can find them, it shouldn't be impossible.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Both of Sammie's suggestions can be ordered from Ecuagenera. 

Other Neos. off the top of my head are mooreana and pendula.

This thread should also help somewhat: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/127641-viv-suitable-peruvian-bromeliads.html


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a few Neoregelia that originate from Peru, but I have no idea what species they are. I got mine from JWerner and they are a dark green on the upper surface and redish underneath. I'll try to grab a pic of one soon.

John


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> I have a few Neoregelia that originate from Peru, but I have no idea what species they are. I got mine from JWerner and they are a dark green on the upper surface and redish underneath. I'll try to grab a pic of one soon.
> 
> John


Those aren't Neoregelia and are referenced in the above thread. Jon sent me some too  According Dennis Cathcart, they are possibly an Aechmea.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

There aren't many in the hobby like was already mentioned. I made a Peruvian Biotope jungle stick and decided to use Neo. tarapotoensis.

Apparently Tillandsia brenneri occurs in Peru. That one shouldn't be too difficult to find.


----------

